# It wasn't me...



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

erm yeah I think it probably was...


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

alaun said:


> erm yeah I think it probably was...


ha ha fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

It wasn't Maya either :lol:










I LOVE phish food!! Fab pic


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ha ha fantastic :thumbup:


Thanks 



Jess2308 said:


> It wasn't Maya either :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that's great too. :thumbup: Phish food - it's obviously irrestible  
Maya and Lottie have good taste


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think they were both framed, its purely circumstantial evidence.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think they were both framed, its purely circumstantial evidence.


yea im sure they wernt trying to eat the contents, just sniffing to make sure its fit for human consumption :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> yea im sure they wernt trying to eat the contents, just sniffing to make sure its fit for human consumption :thumbup:


Royal tasters :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

lol great pic reminds me of when i made a batch of butternut squash soup and Archie helped himself lapped it up which sprayed his entire face orange lol. He came in the lounge and looked as if to say "think I got away with no one noticing"


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lol, expensive treat


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Hahahaha! Brilliant picture! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Even he's guilty with the evidence, just bless him with that adorable face!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys :thumbup:


----------

